# Sony HD-E1 External Hard Drive. Not Working. Beep Sound. HELP!



## ishan2309 (Mar 1, 2014)

Hi. I have a Sony HD-E1 External Hard Drive. I brought it on 23rd Sept 2013 and a few weeks back, it just stopped working. The blue light on the rear side is on, but the hard drive is not detected by the computer. There is also a beeping sound which lasts for almost 10secs. I searched google and found two probable causes-
1. The cable maybe damaged.(It is a SuperSpeed SS cable. I replaced it with my phones microUSB cable, but no results)
2. The hard disk's hardware that reads data of the plate(I don't know their precise names) must be stuck in the middle.
A Youtube video said it should be physically removed. But, first of all I don't know how to open the hard disk enclosure(No screws present), and secondly I dont want to void my warranty, by trying to do it forcefully without any knowledge.
I would request any other probabilities or solutions for the problem. Please tell me how to open the enclosure if you know the proper method.
I know I can just take it to the service center, but i dont wanna lose my data. As they might just replace it. Plus, my board exams are on, I wont get any time.
Urgent help will be much appreciated. Thank You.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 6, 2014)

Try connecting it to rear USB ports. In my Seagate Expansion external HDD, the beep sound occurs when it does not get enough power. Do not connect any other thing in nearby USB port along with the HDD.


----------



## ishan2309 (Mar 11, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Try connecting it to rear USB ports. In my Seagate Expansion external HDD, the beep sound occurs when it does not get enough power. Do not connect any other thing in nearby USB port along with the HDD.



Tried. But, didnt work. :-/
Thanks for the response.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 11, 2014)

Is the drive in warranty? If yes, send it for R.M.A..


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 11, 2014)

Take it to the service center and let them check it.


----------

